# Haggis



## In the Kitchen (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone know what this is?  I apologize for not remembering but I am sure I saw it on here someplace.  They were advertising on tv and it looked like some kind of lunchmeat.  Could someone let me know.  I believe they said it consisted of lamb and oatmeal?  Thanks


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll give you Connor McCleod's (from the _Highlander_ movie) definition:  "It's sheep's stomach, stuffed with meat and barley."


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 29, 2005)

Since you're probably not going to make it I'll skip the recipe - it's basically lamb organ meats (heart, liver, lungs, kidneys, etc) mixed with suet, onion and oatmeal ... stuffed in the stomach of a lamb, and boiled for a couple of hours. The oatmeal works as a filler and it does produce a "sausage" kind of thing. My grandmother made it a couple of times I actually liked it! Of course - I was young and didn't know it should be "yuckey". 

Go to www.google.com and do a search on haggis and you can find recipes.

Actually - it sounds much worse than it taste.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 29, 2005)

There was a long thread started by Lifter on the topic of haggis - here it is!

I eat haggis about once a fortnight during the winter - but never eat it from about May to October  8) 

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=7711&highlight=haggis


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for responses.  I knew there was a thread that I read before. Didn't realize how involved it is.  Ishbel, you must know lot about your town in order to get that all together.  I know my regular store wouldn't carry most of the stuff.  It does sound unusual around here.  What I like about this site is finding out different dishes.  I am sorry I hardly have enough room to cook as it is (small small kitchen) I knew it when we bought the house but just figured better times were ahead.  STill here.  Think of me when you are enjoying your next meal of haggis.  I bet it is good.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 2, 2005)

It's a Scottish dish and one quote about it in a movie goes like this:

"Do you like haggis?"

"No, I think it's repellent in every way. In fact, I think most Scottish cuisine is based on a dare."


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2005)

is that from "so i married an axe murderer"?


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes it is - I meant to credit Mike Myers for that gem.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 7, 2005)

Bupo107 said:
			
		

> It's a Scottish dish and one quote about it in a movie goes like this:
> 
> "Do you like haggis?"
> 
> "No, I think it's repellent in every way. In fact, I think most Scottish cuisine is based on a dare."



And most Scots don't find that funny at all - hmmmmmm  wonder why?


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 7, 2005)

It was a joke... about Haggis no less.  Relax.

I spent a week in Edinburgh and I have to say it was one of my favorite trips of all time.  The people there are possibly the most hospitable and nicest of any country I've visited. 

Stayed here: (just outside of Edinburgh):

http://www.celticcastles.com/castles/dalhousie/

Yes and I am kicking myself to this day for not trying the Haggis.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 8, 2005)

Glad you liked my home town - but I never like 'jokes' about my national cuisine...   and I'm sure if you changed the words to reflect Mexican cuisine or West African or Tunisian or Spanish - it would cease to be funny and might be considered non-PC rather than funny?  

I mean, I never laugh at the stereotypes of fat Americans who only eat MacDonalds and drink from Starbucks - simply because I KNOW it is a stereotype and untrue. 8) 

Haggis is an acquired taste, I grant you - BUT - no more than curried goat or some of the more earthy French sausages...    you missed a treat and I shall think of you when we have haggis with chappit tatties and bashed neeps this Thursday when my sister is coming for dinner.


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree completely - the reason I was using quotes was because I thought it would be evident the phrases were sattirical.

Yes - I laugh at everything we stereotypical Americans eat as often as I can.  I also enjoy a good laugh at both my own and at other's expenses.  Life is too short to worry about other's insecurities... or to filter humor.

I truly did mean it in jest and not as a slam on your national heritage.

I'm going back to my Egg Mcmuffin and triple Mocha Latte Chai Expresso Caramel Iced Coffee. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 8, 2005)

Bupo107 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I truly did mean it in jest and not as a slam on your national heritage.
> 
> ...




WOW - people really eat that stuff?   (That's a joke, btw)   

Enjoy your day, too. 8)


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 8, 2005)

See the movie "Supersize Me" if you already haven't.

Great documentary and a pretty ugly indictment of McDonald's as well!


----------



## Raine (Mar 21, 2005)

*Pan Haggis*

Pan Haggis  

Yield: 6 servings 

Ingredients
1 lb Pig's or lamb's liver  
3 Onions  
5 oz Minced suet  
1/2  Pt. water  
3 oz oatmeal  
1 ts Salt  
1/2 ts Pepper  



Instructions 1.  Simmer liver and onions in stock for 30-40 minutes. Put oatmeal in a heavy pan over heat or under the grill, and toast until nicely browned. When the meat is cooked, remove from pan, keeping liquid. Mince liver and onions, add oatmeal, suet, salt and pepper. Moisten with sufficient liquid to give a softish consistency, put in a greased pudding basin and cover with a double lid of foil, and steam for 3 hours. 

 Now, you probably don't have a pudding basin (I'm not sure what one is). 

 From "The Highlander's Cookbook," by Sheila MacNiven Cameron, here is an alternate method: 

 Turn into a greased Pyrex bowl. Cover with two or three layers of foil. Steam on a rack in a pan of boiling water for two hours, adding more boiling water as it boils away.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2005)

A pyrex bowl can be a pudding basin!


----------

